# HTC Thunderbolt Battery Test On Liquid ICS v1.5 MR2



## AlexOnVinyl (Aug 16, 2012)

Alright, here we go, I'm going to begin my battery test - apparently my battery is saying it's fully charged at 96% so, my battery might be a bit old and losing charge.

*Battery Age: ~1 1/2 - 2 years old*
*Battery Charge Level: 96% *
*Time Started: 1:51AM PST*

Screenshot:








Screen Brightness:








Auto Rotation: No
Drawer Effect: Standard
Lockscreen modifications: Battery Percent display, Volume Wake
Location Services running?: None
Bluetooth: No
GPS: No
Rotate: No
Wi-Fi: Yes

Screens with Widgets or Shortcuts?: 1
Which Screen?: 3
Screen Grid Modifications?: 5x4
Persistent Search Bar?: Disabled

Screenshot: http://image.bayimg.com/iacghaaec.jpg

Scrolling Fade Side Pages: Disabled
Scroll Wallpaper: enabled
Indicator Settings---
Page Indicator: Enabled
Fade Indicator: enabled
Dock Divider: Enabled

Network Mode: LTE/CMDA/EvDo

Display --
Sleep: 30 seconds
Font size: normal
Notification light: enabled
Battery Light: enabled

*--- ADDED INFORMATION 9.12.2012 ---*

Syncing Accounts: 2
------------------------------------
*Account 1 syncing preferences:
Account type: Google*

Sync Browser: Disabled
Sync Calender: Enabled
Sync Contacts: Enabled
Sync Drive: Enabled
Sync Gmail: Enabled
Sync Google-Photos: Enabled
------------------------------------
*Account 2 syncing preferences
Account type: Google*

Sync Browser: Disabled
Sync Calender: Enabled
Sync Contacts: Disabled
Sync Drive: Enabled
Sync Gmail: Enabled
Sync Google-Photos: Enabled


----------



## AlexOnVinyl (Aug 16, 2012)

I plan to update this through out the few hours until I reach the final levels of my battery, so stay tuned.


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

All you need to do is a start and finish screenshot. I did mine and got 13 hrs with auto brightness and GPS on with 2 1/2 hrs of screen on time. I think the charging issue is its not displaying the current reading on battery. Seen this happen on a few roms. Try this once fully charge go to your recovery the under wipe format clear battery history and then let the phone drain the battery till dead. Then plug it in and give a full charge and see if that fixes it. If not then liquid may have to look in to it.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

Hellboy said:


> All you need to do is a start and finish screenshot. I did mine and got 13 hrs with auto brightness and GPS on with 2 1/2 hrs of screen on time. I think the charging issue is its not displaying the current reading on battery. Seen this happen on a few roms. Try this once fully charge go to your recovery the under wipe format clear battery history and then let the phone drain the battery till dead. Then plug it in and give a full charge and see if that fixes it. If not then liquid may have to look in to it.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


There's an easier way to clear battery stats than that too:

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.nema.batterycalibration

Works without visiting recovery.


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

Yeah I know but that's another app that clutters up my phone. We all need to restart our phones once in awhile

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

Hellboy said:


> Yeah I know but that's another app that clutters up my phone. We all need to restart our phones once in awhile
> 
> Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


True. A trip to recovery never hurt anyone (well, maybe a few that use CWM or previous versions of TWRP lol). Was just pointing out a handy app for any interested.


----------



## hall (Sep 29, 2011)

quickdraw86 said:


> There's an easier way to clear battery stats than that too:
> 
> https://play.google....terycalibration
> 
> Works without visiting recovery.


 And Google / Android developers have indicated that wiping battery stats is nothing more than a placebo.


----------



## hall (Sep 29, 2011)

AlexOnVinyl said:


> Battery Age: ~1 1/2 - 2 years old
> Battery Charge Level: 96%
> Time Started: 1:51AM PST


 Standard battery or possibly the Rezound battery ? I presume standard since you didn't indicate otherwise.....


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

hall said:


> Standard battery or possibly the Rezound battery ? I presume standard since you didn't indicate otherwise.....


I thought the same. He could be using an extended battery too, and those come in a plethora of makes and capacities.


----------



## AlexOnVinyl (Aug 16, 2012)

Hellboy said:


> I thought the same. He could be using an extended battery too, and those come in a plethora of makes and capacities.


Nope, just standard TB battery.


----------



## AlexOnVinyl (Aug 16, 2012)

Most recent picture of battery stats







@10:18AM


----------



## AlexOnVinyl (Aug 16, 2012)

Hellboy said:


> There's an easier way to clear battery stats than that too:
> 
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.nema.batterycalibration
> 
> Works without visiting recovery.


Alright I cleared the Battery stats from my recovery, and also cleared my Dalvik Cache, clearing my Dalvik cache wouldn't have any harm would it? I ask because I just received this message upon booting up about the Playstore trying to update something


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

I get a launcher is unresponsive everytime I restart the phone. Does the play store work now for you. I have cleared both those a lot and never got that. I am wondering when you use titanium do you back up data also?

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

hall said:


> And Google / Android developers have indicated that wiping battery stats is nothing more than a placebo.


Wasn't talking about improving battery life. I remember people in the past had this issue of battery not fully charging and clearing the stats helped. I even had a rom once that would jump from 75% to fully charged in a few minutes. Clearing that helped it.

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AlexOnVinyl (Aug 16, 2012)

Hellboy said:


> I get a launcher is unresponsive everytime I restart the phone. Does the play store work now for you. I have cleared both those a lot and never got that. I am wondering when you use titanium do you back up data also?
> 
> Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


Oh yeah, the Play Store works fine, I just get that occasional error message, do you think it was because of the Dalvik Cache being cleared? If so what do you think the damage is?

Also, I only backup User apps and their data, no system apps.


----------



## hall (Sep 29, 2011)

AlexOnVinyl said:


> If so what do you think the damage is?


 None


----------



## AlexOnVinyl (Aug 16, 2012)

hall said:


> None


How can I be sure, I'm not really even sure what Dalvik cache is or what it's for.


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

AlexOnVinyl said:


> How can I be sure, I'm not really even sure what Dalvik cache is or what it's for.


because we said so. You can wipe both caches constantly and won't mess up a thing.

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AlexOnVinyl (Aug 16, 2012)

*--- ADDED INFORMATION 9.12.2012 ---*

-Added Synced Information Data (accounts, gmail, facebook, twitter etc..)


----------



## AlexOnVinyl (Aug 16, 2012)

Hellboy said:


> because we said so. You can wipe both caches constantly and won't mess up a thing.
> 
> Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


The reason I questioned the response was because someone on xda said wiping Dalvik may have caused it, but I'm not sure how credible the member is.

Other than that, what exactly is the Dalvik Cache?


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

dalvik cache is a program cache area for the program dalvik. Dalvik is a java based virtual machine that is the bases for running your programs (the ones that have the .apk extension). In order to make access times faster (because there's not JIT (just in time) compiler installed by default), the dalvik-cache is the result of dalvik doing a optimization of the running program. Sounds confusing. It's similar to the prefetch files in Windows.

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

AlexOnVinyl said:


> The reason I questioned the response was because someone on xda said wiping Dalvik may have caused it, but I'm not sure how credible the member is.


IMO, it's rude to question the answer a user took the time to provide to you unless you have factual information to dispute it with. just saying.



> Other than that, what exactly is the Dalvik Cache?


i don't like posting encyclopedias on here if i can avoid it, and though i occasionally question some of the articles on the site linked below, i read through this one and it's factual:

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dalvik_(software)

use the first text link after "did you mean:"


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

quickdraw86 said:


> IMO, it's rude to question the answer a user took the time to provide to you unless you have factual information to dispute it with. just saying.
> 
> i don't like posting encyclopedias on here if i can avoid it, and though i occasionally question some of the articles on the site linked below, i read through this one and it's factual:
> 
> http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dalvik_(software)


Oh cut him some slack as he is just worried as he was told something on that "board" lol. Sure he worries more than your average android owner. Rather have that than someone totally care free. Been watching and reading his posts and I am shocked he actually rooted his phone lol. We will get him trained right. Be glad this wasn't over on xda. They would be feasting on his end trails by now lol.

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

Hellboy said:


> Oh cut him some slack as he is just worried as he was told something on that "board" lol. Sure he worries more than your average android owner. Rather have that than someone totally care free. Been watching and reading his posts and I am shocked he actually rooted his phone lol. We will get him trained right. Be glad this wasn't over on xda. They would be feasting on his end trails by now lol.


LMAO. i agree. i meant what i said as a heads up, such that he wouldn't require flame retardant clothing or burn medication in the future lol. yeah, they're ruthless at XDA, no doubt.


----------



## hall (Sep 29, 2011)

quickdraw86 said:


> yeah, they're ruthless at XDA, no doubt.


 You're posting in his duplicate thread over there and it's not the case at all.


----------



## hall (Sep 29, 2011)

Hellboy said:


> Be glad this wasn't over on xda. They would be feasting on his end trails by now lol.


 It is ... and they're not.


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

quickdraw86 said:


> LMAO. i agree. i meant what i said as a heads up, such that he wouldn't require flame retardant clothing or burn medication in the future lol. yeah, they're ruthless at XDA, no doubt.


Well the one guy trolling over here from xda told me xda is a loving and caring forum that doesn't attack people that ask questions. So you must be lying about they flame roast people lol.

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

hall said:


> It is ... and they're not.


Maybe its flame free day over on xda or they are waiting for the fuel truck to show up. Lol
Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

hall said:


> You're posting in his duplicate thread over there and it's not the case at all.


true, though the content of THIS thread differs slightly from its twin on XDA. give it time lol. a few XDA members got the OP to leave there in the past. besides, a visit to the evo forums there would likely change your outlook. they had to institute a zero tolerance policy in several device forums to stop the flaming. it can happen.


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

Hellboy said:


> Well the one guy trolling over here from xda told me xda is a loving and caring forum that doesn't attack people that ask questions. So you must be lying about they flame roast people lol


nope. i've been over there long enough to have witnessed quite a few flames lead to "#$&@ you guys, i'm out of here". back on topic though, i haven't taken the time to check my battery life on liquid, but it's much better than i thought. how's it treating you guys?


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

quickdraw86 said:


> nope. i've been over there long enough to have witnessed quite a few flames lead to "#$&@ you guys, i'm out of here".


I know being sarcastic a little there. Why I don't have an account over there. Seen how they can flame over there. Like watching a pack of wolves attacking a fawn.

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hall (Sep 29, 2011)

quickdraw86 said:


> true, though the content of THIS thread differs slightly from its twin on XDA. give it time lol. a few XDA members got the OP to leave there in the past. besides, a visit to the evo forums there would likely change your outlook. they had to institute a zero tolerance policy in several device forums to stop the flaming. it can happen.


 Like most people, I "started" at XDA. It was the only real place for phones other than Howard Forum. And yes, I've seen the flaming, favoritism from mods towards certain members, and so on. Once I got the TBolt, I ran SkyRaider's ROM and stayed at TeamBamf as it was his "official" home. That was around the same time that XDA had the anal rules about no links to other sites unless they met certain conditions. I suspect a fair number of people also left because XDA obviously changed their rules and a LOT of devs went back. Maybe not as their official sites, but they at least posted threads for their ROMs and what-not there.


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

great response hall. indeed, XDA has more issues with flaming and trolling than i've seen elsewhere, but that's partly because they have the largest user base, because members there are from all corners of the world, and because XDA covers more than just android devices.

let's all take this discussion about XDA elsewhere or let it go though, as there's no need to hijack alex's thread to discuss another forum.


----------



## AlexOnVinyl (Aug 16, 2012)

Actually, I went back and apologized for my behavior on XDA, and many of the members were very nice about it, and to those who I feel come across as rude I just ignore or respond accordingly to them without flaming anyone.

As for the battery - I did what Hellboy said and reset the battery stats, battery is going ok.

Plugged it in during recovery for a moment (2 minutes) to get my battery back on track. Thus why it shows only 2 hours off battery as opposed to the 13 hours it was on.


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

hall said:


> Like most people, I "started" at XDA. It was the only real place for phones other than Howard Forum. And yes, I've seen the flaming, favoritism from mods towards certain members, and so on. Once I got the TBolt, I ran SkyRaider's ROM and stayed at TeamBamf as it was his "official" home. That was around the same time that XDA had the anal rules about no links to other sites unless they met certain conditions. I suspect a fair number of people also left because XDA obviously changed their rules and a LOT of devs went back. Maybe not as their official sites, but they at least posted threads for their ROMs and what-not there.


Very well written hall.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## redbelly (Oct 8, 2011)

AlexOnVinyl said:


> As for the battery - I did what Hellboy said and reset the battery stats, battery is going ok.
> 
> Plugged it in during recovery for a moment (2 minutes) to get my battery back on track. Thus why it shows only 2 hours off battery as opposed to the 13 hours it was on.


Did you fully charge your battery before wiping the battery stats? Typically that's part of the process, but again as others have posted not sure how much difference it makes.

Fully charge - wipe stats - drain battery 
Sent from my ThunderBolt using RootzWiki


----------



## AlexOnVinyl (Aug 16, 2012)

redbelly said:


> Did you fully charge your battery before wiping the battery stats? Typically that's part of the process, but again as others have posted not sure how much difference it makes.
> 
> Fully charge - wipe stats - drain battery
> Sent from my ThunderBolt using RootzWiki


No I hadn't unfortunately. Just realized a few hours ago what the function of wiping battery stats were


----------



## AlexOnVinyl (Aug 16, 2012)

And now ladies and gentlemen to conclude, My battery life lasted 14 1/2 hours from 1:50AM to 3:31PM along with one charge for 2 minutes during recovery. I had to restart my mobile networking services only 2 times (airplane mode off and on) and 1 reboot. But I will need to do another test once I get my battery completely drained and stats wiped for a more accurate result


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

thanks for documenting your battery life on liquid ICS for us. i'll use your results as a base to evaluate my own battery life in the future.


----------



## AlexOnVinyl (Aug 16, 2012)

quickdraw86 said:


> thanks for documenting your battery life on liquid ICS for us. i'll use your results as a base to evaluate my own battery life in the future.


Thanks Quickdraw86, I actually want to do another run through after I've completely drained my battery. But with that aside, I hope that if you or anyone else in this thread come up with some other ways of retaining battery life, I'd be happy to hear and use as well.


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

AlexOnVinyl said:


> Thanks Quickdraw86, I actually want to do another run through after I've completely drained my battery. But with that aside, I hope that if you or anyone else in this thread come up with some other ways of retaining battery life, I'd be happy to hear and use as well.


well, i've found that disabling autosync, using 3G/wifi only, setting brightness low, and using the terminate app on long press feature to terminate foreground apps when finished with them are all great ways to prolong battery life. those things are apllicable on all thunderbolt roms, save long press, which not all of our roms include. i'm going to do some tweaking with the included prop modder, and i'll share any significant results in this thread.


----------



## AlexOnVinyl (Aug 16, 2012)

Hellboy said:


> Did you fully charge your battery before wiping the battery stats? Typically that's part of the process, but again as others have posted not sure how much difference it makes.
> 
> Fully charge - wipe stats - drain battery
> Sent from my ThunderBolt using RootzWiki


I didn't wait until my battery was fully drained before wiping the battery stats, is that bad? Or can I just wait it out until dies, then plug it in, wipe battery stats, and wait until it fully charges?


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

AlexOnVinyl said:


> I didn't wait until my battery was fully drained before wiping the battery stats, is that bad? Or can I just wait it out until dies, then plug it in, wipe battery stats, and wait until it fully charges?


answered via PM.


----------



## AlexOnVinyl (Aug 16, 2012)

Thank you sir


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

AlexOnVinyl said:


> Thank you sir


no problem at all. after all, one of the major points to there being forums is for us all to help eachother.


----------



## AlexOnVinyl (Aug 16, 2012)

Okay, now I'm a bit upset, I looked at my screen and it said "Charged" then I booted back into recovery and it went down to 98% and stayed there, I waited a good 5 minutes and still no 100%. So I went and wiped the Battery stats anyway - idk what to do.


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

AlexOnVinyl said:


> Okay, now I'm a bit upset, I looked at my screen and it said "Charged" then I booted back into recovery and it went down to 98% and stayed there, I waited a good 5 minutes and still no 100%. So I went and wiped the Battery stats anyway - idk what to do.


you don't have to reboot to recovery to wipe battery stats. there are various other ways to wipe stats you can use while running that don't require a reboot. rebooting costs you a percent or two of battery if not charging. i linked the battery calibration app earlier in this thread.


----------



## AlexOnVinyl (Aug 16, 2012)

quickdraw86 said:


> you don't have to reboot to recovery to wipe battery stats. there are various other ways to wipe stats you can use while running that don't require a reboot. rebooting costs you a percent or two of battery if not charging. i linked the battery calibration app earlier in this thread.


Yeah I saw that, I might use that for the future, I actually just got it all fixed - made it to full battery


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

Just remember its normal for your battery percentage to go down some when rebooting the phone

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AlexOnVinyl (Aug 16, 2012)

Hellboy said:


> Just remember its normal for your battery percentage to go down some when rebooting the phone
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


Thanks Hellboy for the tip, I've been treading lightly with this ROM.


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

Glad you got your battery issue fixed.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Revs9k01 (Jul 12, 2011)

This is after I used my phone for some YouTube watching as I made my way to work..... Battery is better than the leak but still goes pretty fast.

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

Revs9k01 said:


> This is after I used my phone for some YouTube watching as I made my way to work..... Battery is better than the leak but still goes pretty fast.
> 
> Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


Don't care what you use you do any type of video and its going. To eat your battery. I know with my iPod touch I watched videos and I was lucky if the battery lasted 3 hrs.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ss0mohit (Aug 14, 2011)

I'm having pretty good battery life. This is with extended battery (2750)


----------

